# 20 or 30 gallon plan



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

2 Tank bred Ocellarius Clownfish
Hermit Crabs and shrimp
Mushroom Coral
20-30 pounds of live rock
20-30 pounds of live sand
Two 100gph power filters with foam inserts and one with a bio-wheel
Sponge filter and 100gph power-head



Equipment so far
Instant Ocean sea salt
ro/di water


I need help on what light to get, i dont want any fancy coral, just the mushroom so i was thinking a CF light at maybe 5-6 wpg, with a moonlight for looks. I also wouldnt mind recommendations on what shrimp and crabs or something of-the-sort i should get. 

Critics wanted


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

If you want to save a buck on your lighting and don't care so much about quality, you could get away with using a Jebo/Odyssea brand light. Check Ebay and there is one wholesaler that sells them dirt cheap. Look in TFH magazine for his ads. If you want a better fixture look at the Current brand of lights. The make a few different fixtures, most common is the orbit, each version is slightly nicer then the other. They are made in the US and are of decent quality.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i want good quality, just not so strong lighting, thats all


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i would say look into the current lights they are good quality and not too expensive.


----------

